
Show HN: Sidepyter, the missing sidebar for Ipython Notebook - cqcn1991
https://github.com/ipython-contrib/IPython-notebook-extensions/issues/532
======
cqcn1991
Hi, I'm developing a new sidebar extension for the Ipython Notebook. If you
write long docs with .ipynb, you may try it as well.

It's not ready yet, but I want to see your feedback. And if anyone could join
me would be great, I'm not very good at programming.

